# Maldini, arrivata ultima offerta. Insoddisfazione, ma firma probabile.



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.

*Gazzetta conferma: Qualche minuto dopo le 11 Maldini e Massa avrebbero ricevuto via mail il contratto pronto per essere firmato. Non una bozza. Il contratto definitivo, l'accordo finale proposto dalla proprietà. Al momento non filtra ancora uno scenario netto nel bene o nel male, a parte il solito cauto ottimismo.*

Sky: Maldini e Massara al lavoro anche oggi. Vedremo se le firme arriveranno oggi o se si andrà ad oltranza. Non è una questione di soldi ma di deleghe e poteri 

--------------

Notizie precedenti

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, oggi alle 24 scadranno i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Decisione all'ultimo respiro e braccio di ferro tra le parti, anche se c'è ottimismo per il sì. Maldini e la proprietà si sono scambiati bozze di contratto negli ultimi giorni e la grande questione è l’autonomia decisionale. Qui, più che altrove, si sta giocando la partita. Non è questione di aumentare le competenze-Maldini non vuole un ruolo di amministratore delegato a tutto tondo, non vuole occuparsi della gestione finanziaria del club - ma di avere la fiducia totale della proprietà e l’ultima parola sulle decisioni che riguardano l’area tecnica, suo ambito di competenza. Maldini, insomma, chiede che siano messe per iscritto le sue competenze e, se stiamo all’attualità estiva, che sia garantita l’autonomia decisionale sul calciomercato, ovviamente in accordo con Massara e Pioli.

Elliott sicuramente non ha gradito le esternazioni di Pioli alla GDS. Ha puntato su Maldini in un ruolo per lui inedito, gli ha messo a disposizione un ampio budget per l’estate 2021 e molto probabilmente vuole continuare con il modello che ha portato allo scudetto, anche in questa fase di passaggio di proprietà. Magari con un diverso a.d.,considerato che Ivan Gazidis ha buone possibilità di lasciare il club in autunno.Anche così si risponde alla seconda domanda. Perché si è arrivati all’ultimo giorno? L’accordo con RedBird ha sicuramente rallentato un processo ma, al contempo, ha portato in scena Cardinale, in piena sintonia con Maldini. Non è un mistero che Maldini abbia trattato direttamente con il futuro proprietario, a cui ha spiegato la sua visione di un Milan europeo, in grado di tornare a giocare la fase a eliminazione diretta della Champions, come una delle migliori squadre del continente.

Il rinnovo arriverà? Ieri, a tarda sera, nell’aria restava ottimismo.Nonostante tutto ,nonostante gli ultimi due giorni siano stati tra i più duri, ci sono buone probabilità di accordo. I legali sono al lavoro e una volontà comune c’è, c’è sempre stata. Si tratta di trovare un compromesso, con una strana problematica da fuso orario, considerato che i legali di Elliott sono negli Stati Uniti. Improbabile insomma si risolva tutto nella mattinata di oggi. NOn è improbabile che si rimandi tutti ai prossimi giorni

*CorSera: *All’ultimo respiro. La trattativa fra Maldini e Massara e le due proprietà del Milan, quella presente e quella futura, prosegue senza produrre, almeno per il momento, la fumata bianca. L’invio la scorsa settimana della bozza del contratto ai due manager, con l’accordo in scadenza oggi, non ha procurato passi avanti decisivi, anzi. Il direttore dell’area tecnica, dopo averlo supervisionato con il proprio legale, avrebbe rispeditoaElliott la stesura dell’intesa con una serie di correzioni e commenti, ovvero con una lista di condizioni che il fondo ritiene difficili da accettare. Il nodo attorno a cui si dibatte è rappresentato dalla maggior autonomia che la leggenda del Milan, dopo uno scudetto vinto, reclama. I colloqui sono in corso e addirittura c’è chi ipotizza che le sospirate firme possano arrivare anche nei primi di luglio. La prospettiva però lascia perplessi i due manager dal momento che lunedì ci sarà il raduno e la squadra ha perciò bisogno di una completa operatività da parte dei quadri dirigenziali. La presenza ieri pomeriggio in sede di Ivan Gazidis sembrava lasciar presagire un contatto tra le parti: in realtà l’a.d. non ha mai incontrato gli uomini mercato del Milan.

*Il Giornale: *nemmeno il ritorno di Ivan Gazidis da New York dove sicuramente ha avuto incontri e colloqui con Gerry Cardinale, ha prodotto l’accelerazione che tutti davano per scontata e che adesso diventa un punto interrogativo. Anzi, a dire il vero, Gazidis ha commentato via nota ufficiale il successo del nuovo contratto (l’impianto del Vismara sarà intitolato allo sponsor) senza dedicare una sola parola all’altro tema del giorno. Proprio l’ad sud-africano, raccontano, è apparso molto infastidito dalla narrazione che lo vorrebbe in singolar tenzone con Paolo Maldini per via della firma che ritarda. Chi lo conosce da sempre, specie a Londra, lo considera uomo della mediazione e non da barricate. Da qui discende il quesito fondamentale di tutta la vicenda che non trova ancora una risposta univoca e autorevole: quale richiesta presentata da Paolo Maldini sta provocando questo ritardo imbarazzante per i protagonisti stessi, per il club e per il mercato stesso? Da quello che trapela da alcune fonti il nodo sarebbe costituito dall’attuale schema operativo dell’area tecnica rossonera: per ciascuna operazione di mercato deve chiedere e ottenere autorizzazione a una sorta di comitato ristretto. Maldini vorrebbe invece avere mano libera e rispondere a fine mercato del budget concordato per evitare, ad esempio, il caso Messias arrivato all’ultima ora senza passare dal club. L’esperienza passata di Elliott, ai tempi di Leonardo, non si rivelò felice (le operazioni di Paquetà e Piatek rovinose sul piano tecnico e finanziario, ndr), di qui la scelta di istituire il controllo. Questo braccio di ferro non può durare in eterno, prima o poi bisognerà sciogliere il nodo segnalando che sul tema della governance societaria Cardinale è sulla stessa linea di Elliott.

*CorSport: *firma entro oggi o da domani stop a Maldini. Dall'1 luglio, domani, in caso di mancata firma Maldini e Massara non potranno più essere operativi sul mercato milanista. Quindi quella odierna è una giornata cruciale. Massara oggi sarà a Rimini come ospite per l'apertura del calciomercato


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Come fanno a sapere che Maldini e' insoddisfatto?Questo da 1 mese non parla manco con la moglie,puo' non esserlo,ma questi ricami atti a gettare fango hanno stancato.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Giugno 2022)

Quanto odiano il Milan questi giornalai solo perchè non hanno notizie


----------



## jacky (30 Giugno 2022)

Insoddisfatto e firma??? Benissimo, bravi tutti proprio... ognuno che guarda solo il suo orticello


----------



## Pit96 (30 Giugno 2022)

Adesso bisogna aspettare che divenga giorno a New York


----------



## bmb (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
> Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
> Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.
> 
> ...


Fallo per il tuo popolo Capitano. Vedrai che se non oggi, se non domani, più avanti ne sarà valsa la pena.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Insoddisfatto e firma??? Benissimo, bravi tutti proprio... *ognuno che guarda solo il suo orticello*


Quello accade da sempre,in ogni ambito,con buona pace di menestrelli e lecche' vari.


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Come fanno a sapere che Maldini e' insoddisfatto?Questo da 1 mese non parla manco con la moglie,puo' non esserlo,ma questi ricami atti a gettare fango hanno stancato.


Ha mandato un whatsapp a Costacurta


----------



## Ambrole (30 Giugno 2022)

Sinceramente se Maldini firma velocemente e resta, sono felice, ma se non è soddisfatto può semplicemente dirlo, non firmare, amici come prima e si va avanti con qualcuno altro


----------



## jacky (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quello accade da sempre,in ogni ambito,con buona pace di menestrelli e lecche' vari.


Hai ragione. Ma non si sa perché alcuni confondono normali esseri umani, persone esattamente come noi, con delle divinità scese in terra. 
Maldini mi sembra che abbia perso e subito su tutta la linea, budget e poteri. 
Firma per quale motivo? Mah


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Vai, ora parte la contromanifestazione.

Maldini senza spina dorsale, omuncolo, egocentrico, raccattasoldi, falso, bugiardo, juventino, gay, pro-LGBT, putiniano.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Secondo me l'eventuale insoddisfazione puo' nascere solo da una cosa,dal fatto che per questo mercato,in quanto c'e'un closing di mezzo,non potra' lavorare al miglioramento netto della squadra,quindi se ne riparlerebbe eventualmente l'estate prossima,poiche' a gennaio difficilmente si muove gente di un certo spessore.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
> Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
> Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.
> 
> ...


Sul contratto ci sarà scritto che non si fa mercato prima del closing e che dopo se la vede con zio gerry.
Con elliott però sempre vigile.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
> Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
> *Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.*
> 
> ...



La firma di Maldini, per me, è l'unica speranza di non diventare - con tutto il rispetto - come l'Udinese.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Adesso bisogna aspettare che divenga giorno a New York


È giustissimo, tanto il contratto scade tra 14 ore, ancora _c'è tempo._


----------



## Milo (30 Giugno 2022)

Io spero sia stata una trattativa ad alzare il budget, anche se non si quantifica così ma solo per capire, tipo da 40mln a almeno 70mln


----------



## jacky (30 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vai, ora parte la contromanifestazione.
> 
> Maldini senza spina dorsale, omuncolo, egocentrico, raccattasoldi, falso, bugiardo, juventino, gay, pro-LGBT, putiniano.



Una persona in disaccordo con la proprietà Eliott, odia Gazidis, non ha ottenuto budget e poteri firma.
Raccontiamoci che lo fa per amore del Milan, per me va benissimo. Nessuna contromanifestazione, ma la gente non è scema..


----------



## Albijol (30 Giugno 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Sinceramente se Maldini firma velocemente e resta, sono felice, ma se non è soddisfatto può semplicemente dirlo, non firmare, amici come prima e si va avanti con qualcuno altro


Moralmente se adesso non firma Maldini va criticato e anche pesantemente. Se sei insoddisfatto lasci a fine maggio, non adesso che ci lasceresti nella melma. Al massimo vedi come va quest'anno e poi te ne vai l'anno prossimo prima di maggio 2023.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
> Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
> Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.
> 
> ...



ora aspettiamo l'alba a New York. Sembra una serie Netflix


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Ma non si sa perché alcuni confondono normali esseri umani, persone esattamente come noi, con delle divinità scese in terra.
> Maldini mi sembra che abbia perso e subito su tutta la linea, budget e poteri.
> Firma per quale motivo? Mah


Se firma,voglio sperare che lo faccia perche' dopo l'uscita di Gazidis a novembre e l'insediamento a tutti gli effetti di Redbird avra' maggiore potere decisionale e piu' margine di manovra,quindi firma oggi ma fara' dei "sacrifici" ancora per qualche tempo.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
> Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
> Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.
> 
> ...


Se l'insoddisfazione è per le richieste personali firmi, se è per le richieste che riguardano il Milan non firmi.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sul contratto ci sarà scritto che non si fa mercato prima del closing e che dopo se la vede con zio gerry.
> Con elliott però sempre vigile.


Molto probabile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2022)

Se le condizioni non lo soddisfano e firma comunque, l'unica spiegazione è che abbia ricevuto ampie garanzie da Cardinale di diventare plenipotenziario quando ci sarà il closing (ovvero mai) 
Altrimenti pensare che Maldini si appecoroni significa non conoscerlo per nulla


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Una persona in disaccordo con la proprietà Eliott, odia Gazidis, non ha ottenuto budget e poteri firma.
> Raccontiamoci che lo fa per amore del Milan, per me va benissimo. Nessuna contromanifestazione, ma la gente non è scema..


Hai letto qualche comunicato dove ha firmato?


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Una persona in disaccordo con la proprietà Eliott, odia Gazidis, non ha ottenuto budget e poteri firma.
> Raccontiamoci che lo fa per amore del Milan, per me va benissimo. Nessuna contromanifestazione, ma la gente non è scema..


Hai ragione, la gente scema è quella che continua con argomentazioni risibili in un forum che non le appartiene sfidando la tolleranza degli altri utenti...


----------



## GP7 (30 Giugno 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Adesso bisogna aspettare che divenga giorno a New York


La notte è sempre più buia prima dell'alba


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Una persona in disaccordo con la proprietà Eliott, odia Gazidis, non ha ottenuto budget e poteri firma.
> Raccontiamoci che lo fa per amore del Milan, per me va benissimo. Nessuna contromanifestazione, ma la gente non è scema..



Ma la pianti di quotarmi e di cercare di convincermi che Maldini è un maledetto infiltrato che vuole solo potere e danaro?

Sono convinto, va bene, che se ne vada affanculo. Guarda che senza Milan e senza Maldini campo lo stesso, eh.

Poi mi spieghi che diamine continui a quotare adesso solo per Maldini e poi non ti fai vedere per anni interi.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Come fanno a sapere che Maldini e' insoddisfatto?Questo da 1 mese non parla manco con la moglie,puo' non esserlo,ma questi ricami atti a gettare fango hanno stancato.


Hai proprio ragione. Il modo in cui viene raccontata la vicenda ha stancato almeno quanto la vicenda stessa.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma la pianti di quotarmi e di cercare di convincermi che Maldini è un maledetto infiltrato che vuole solo potere e danaro?
> 
> Sono convinto, va bene, che se ne vada affanculo. Guarda che senza Milan e senza Maldini campo lo stesso, eh.
> 
> Poi mi spieghi che diamine continui a quotare adesso solo per Maldini e poi non ti fai vedere per anni interi.


Ha goduto troppo per lo scudetto Gabri


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Molto probabile.


Devo darti atto che tu questo scenario lo avevi anticipato mesi e mesi fa, come avevi predetto che il premio scudetto lo avremmo pagato caro.

Brutto incidente di percorso per l'apostolo il tricolore.

Ma tanto ha trovato il modo per uscir dall'imbarazzo.
Un genio, un genio del male.

Vende ma non tutto e pure prestando i soldi.
Nel frattempo tutto fermo , mercato compreso.


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Sinceramente se Maldini firma velocemente e resta, sono felice, ma se non è soddisfatto può semplicemente dirlo, non firmare, amici come prima e si va avanti con qualcuno altro


Più che altro se non è soddisfatto NON deve firmare. Stop. 

Abbiamo già perso troppo tempo, vogliamo essere punto e a capo fra qualche mese? Io non so quanto siano deteriorati i rapporti, che ci siano delle frizioni è chiaro. Ma non sappiamo se ci sono fratture insanabili. C'è la possibilità di fare buon viso a cattivo gioco è andare avanti insieme? Bene. Ma se dobbiamo vedere Maldini firmare per restare poi separato in casa (cioè roba tipo Galliani e Barbara) allora meglio per tutti che non firmi.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
> Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
> Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.
> 
> ...


Ma i tombini non aprono di notte?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Giugno 2022)

Io penso che oltre ai poteri decisionali, siano molto più probabile che non vi sia alcuna garanzia sul mercato di quest'anno soprattutto. RedBird non è una società "cash rich" come può essere Elliot, cerca flussi di cassa positivi e fin da subito (per intenderci, altro che pareggio di bilancio, qui si entra in una situazione in cui bisogna analizzare anche i cash flows). Il mercato sarà misero, perchè Cardinale vuole rientrare da subito dalle (piccole) perdite e portare la gestione non solo contabile, ma anche di cassa, in positivo da subito.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
> Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
> Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.
> 
> ...


Quanti rutti hanno tirato su questa trattativa


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma i tombini non aprono di notte?


di notte le Tartarughe ninja lavorano


----------



## cuoredidrago (30 Giugno 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Adesso bisogna aspettare che divenga giorno a New York


Dopo aver letto, ai tempi dei "cinesi", che filtrava pessimismo quando i bonifici esteri necessitavano di più giorni per l'accredito, non mi stupisco più di nulla.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai proprio ragione. Il modo in cui viene raccontata la vicenda ha stancato almeno quanto la vicenda stessa.


Purtroppo quando hai una comunicazione che lascia a desiderare e questo nessuno puo' negarlo,presti il fianco a queste robe,in parte dobbiamo pure capire che fanno il loro lavoro,che col vero giornalismo ormai ha poco a che fare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Io penso che oltre ai poteri decisionali, siano molto più probabile che non vi sia alcuna garanzia sul mercato di quest'anno soprattutto. RedBird non è una società "cash rich" come può essere Elliot, cerca flussi di cassa positivi e fin da subito (per intenderci, altro che pareggio di bilancio, qui si entra in una situazione in cui bisogna analizzare anche i cash flows). Il mercato sarà misero, perchè Cardinale vuole rientrare da subito dalle (piccole) perdite e portare la gestione non solo contabile, ma anche di cassa, in positivo da subito.


Se dobbiamo fare attenzione anche al cash flow diventiamo ufficialmente la più povera delle 7 sorelle, dietro pure a Atalanta e Fiorentina. 
L'udinesizzazione sarebbe completa.
#RoadToAramu


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Giugno 2022)

I giornali non ne sanno mezza altroché…
Prima firmava entro lunedì, poi martedì, poi mercoledì. Ora ha ricevuto l’offerta ma è insoddisfatto ma firma.

Sparano totalmente a caso, secondo me prima di lunedì ne usciranno di ogni.
Lunedì si spera che qualcuno parli. Possibilmente in modo chiaro.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devo darti atto che tu questo scenario lo avevi anticipato mesi e mesi fa, come avevi predetto che il premio scudetto lo avremmo pagato caro.
> 
> Brutto incidente di percorso per l'apostolo il tricolore.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo prevedere i nostri mali e' diventato pure abbastanza facile,ma non mi vanto affatto di aver previsto mesi fa questa situazione,anzi avrei voluto essere perculato per essermi sbagliato.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> di notte le Tartarughe ninja lavorano


C'è sempre il cinefake a fare grigliate (di tartaruga magari visto che sono esperti di animali selvatici)


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo fare attenzione anche al cash flow diventiamo ufficialmente la più povera delle 7 sorelle, dietro pure a Atalanta e Fiorentina.
> L'udinesizzazione sarebbe completa.
> #RoadToAramu


Hanno mandato a farsi benedire una sessione di mercato.
Criminali.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno mandato a farsi benedire una sessione di mercato.
> Criminali.


Tanto i soldi li hanno fatti. A questi delle sorti sportive della squadra interessa meno di 0 altrimenti non saremmo a questo punto.


----------



## Masanijey (30 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> I giornali non ne sanno mezza altroché…
> Prima firmava entro lunedì, poi martedì, poi mercoledì. Ora ha ricevuto l’offerta ma è insoddisfatto ma firma.
> 
> Sparano totalmente a caso, secondo me prima di lunedì ne usciranno di ogni.
> Lunedì si spera che qualcuno parli. Possibilmente in modo chiaro.


Come Lunedì??
No dai, siamo già affogati nel ridicolo, non voglio nemmeno pensare che si arrivi ad avere anche solo per 10 minuti, i dirigenti dell'area sportiva senza contratto. Sarebbe davvero da far concorrenza a Moira Orfei.

#black contracts matter


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno mandato a farsi benedire una sessione di mercato.
> Criminali.


Una? Sarebbe la quarta consecutiva.
L'estate scorsa si è riscattato Tomori e Tonali già in rosa, più Maignan e praticamente nient'altro.
A gennaio 2021, Tomori (prestito), Meitè (prestito), Manduzkic (zero)
Gennaio di quest'anno, Lazetic (due spicci) 

Al di la del riscatto dei prestiti Tomori e Tonali (partiti circa 50 milioni) e Maignan (15 milioni), abbiamo speso tipo 10 milioni in tutto nelle ultime 3 sessioni di mercato. Se per voi è normale...


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
> Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
> Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.
> 
> ...



Mi sto convincendo sempre di più che ci faranno pagare, e chissà per quanto, anche l’incidente di percorso alias scudetto. 

Questo è un annientamento scientifico, come quelli del passato, e che non ha precedenti nella storia del calcio dagli altri club.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

E poi c'è gente che se la prende con Paolo perché vuole alzare l' asticella. RIDICOLI!!! Non siete tifosi del Milan, siete tifosi delle vostre idee bislacche e malsane. Siete meno di 0 da sportivi e da uomini.


----------



## nybreath (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Come fanno a sapere che Maldini e' insoddisfatto?Questo da 1 mese non parla manco con la moglie,puo' non esserlo,ma questi ricami atti a gettare fango hanno stancato.



Ma infatti, ma poi con sta precisione, é "insoddisfatto ma dovrebbe firmare" come fanno a sapere queste cose interiori di una persona, se ha deciso x o y, boh sti giornalisti....


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno mandato a farsi benedire una sessione di mercato.
> Criminali.


non sarà così.
tranquilo che spendono, certo bisogna capire cosa intendi per spendere...


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una? Sarebbe la quarta consecutiva.
> L'estate scorsa si è riscattato Tomori e Tonali già in rosa, più Maignan e praticamente nient'altro.
> A gennaio 2021, Tomori (prestito), Meitè (prestito), Manduzkic (zero)
> Gennaio di quest'anno, Lazetic (due spicci)
> ...


e siamo ancora sotto di 50..........................
vedi un po' te.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una? Sarebbe la quarta consecutiva.
> L'estate scorsa si è riscattato Tomori e Tonali già in rosa, più Maignan e praticamente nient'altro.
> A gennaio 2021, Tomori (prestito), Meitè (prestito), Manduzkic (zero)
> Gennaio di quest'anno, Lazetic (due spicci)
> ...


esattamente..


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Provate un attimo a immaginare cosa sarebbe successo se questa pseudo-cessione non sarebbe avvenuta o , meglio, la proprietà cosa avrebbe dovuto fare....

Maldini è perso in una terra di mezzo.
Totalmente in balia degli eventi con l'unica certezza che non si possono dargli le risposte che vorrebbe , non gliele può dare la proprietà che passerà ad avere il controllo della minoranza, non gliele può dare la proprietà che presto forse avrà la maggioranza delle quote.

Cosa dovrebbe dire o garantire gazidis a maldini?
Che non si fa mercato prima del closing?


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ha goduto troppo per lo scudetto Gabri



Lasciamo stare.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai proprio ragione. Il modo in cui viene raccontata la vicenda ha stancato almeno quanto la vicenda stessa.



Per quanto riguarda il tuo discorso di prima, ti rispondo qui e taglio al massimo, perché non mi va di farla lunga.

Lasciando da parte le logiche di un mercato che ti portano ad acquistare un Mandzukic mentre sei in corsa scudetto, dato che sei occupato a fare inginocchiare stati interi, io non voglio che Maldini rimanga a tutti i costi.

Anzi preferirei se ne andasse, tanto se ci fosse Baresi al suo posto sarebbe la stessa cosa. Dà semplicemente fastidio un milanista in quel posto.

Io voglio che se ne vada Elliott, con tutta la banda di colletti bianchi, cialtroni, prestanome, avventurieri e demoni al seguito.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E poi c'è gente che se la prende con Paolo perché vuole alzare l' asticella. RIDICOLI!!! Non siete tifosi del Milan, siete tifosi delle vostre idee bislacche e malsane. Siete meno di 0 da sportivi e da uomini.



C'è chi se la prende con Maldini pure se piove


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, ma poi con sta precisione, é "insoddisfatto ma dovrebbe firmare" come fanno a sapere queste cose interiori di una persona, se ha deciso x o y, boh sti *giornalisti....*


???????


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una? Sarebbe la quarta consecutiva.
> L'estate scorsa si è riscattato Tomori e Tonali già in rosa, più Maignan e praticamente nient'altro.
> A gennaio 2021, Tomori (prestito), Meitè (prestito), Manduzkic (zero)
> Gennaio di quest'anno, Lazetic (due spicci)
> ...


Per me è anormale da anni.
Benvenuto sul carro fratello...


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

Ma ora lo possiamo dire che tutta questa storia è la prova certificata che gli strozzini NON VOLEVANO e NON VOGLIONO vincere?

O c'è ancora qualche piccolo Suma in giro?


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sarà così.
> tranquilo che spendono, certo bisogna capire cosa intendi per spendere...


Sarà un mercato condiviso a 4 lire, vedrai.

Condiviso tra chi vende e chi compra coi soldi di chi vende.


----------



## darden (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo fare attenzione anche al cash flow diventiamo ufficialmente la più povera delle 7 sorelle, dietro pure a Atalanta e Fiorentina.
> L'udinesizzazione sarebbe completa.
> #RoadToAramu



Sinceramente non credo che si debba anche fare attenzione al cash flow, che poi se si dovesse fare attenzione a quello si dovrebbe iniziare a usare strumenti finanziari come il factoring, ti vendo 150M di crediti di puma sui prossimi 5 anni e tu mi dai 140M cash. Ma sinceramente non la trovo molto coerente con il bilancio del milan e con una società che non ha praticamente debiti.

Quello che preoccupa è che purtroppo quando c'è un accordo di vendita e poi un closing più in là nel tempo, chi vende si impegna a mantenere la società nelle stesse condizioni e non ha interesse in fare investimenti a meno che non l'abbiano previsti o accordi sul compratore a farsene carico. Il tema credo che stia tutto lì.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarà un mercato condiviso a 4 lire, vedrai.


io è 1 anno che dico che cercano il pareggio, cercando di calmare gli entusiasmi. e cercheranno il pareggio.
da quel che ho capito c'è un po' di margine ma non c'ho fatto i conti io..


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ora non voglio fare sempre il solito che non urla Barabba... pero non è che Maldini e Massara siano infallibili. Tra Marione Meite Billi Ballo Bakayoko Pellegri qualche bella cantonata l'hanno presa pure loro.
> 
> A me queste narrazioni a senso unico piacciono poco. Quella del Giornale mi sembra un minimo piu equidistante perlomeno rispetto alle altre ricostruzioni.
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo qui 

Hai ragione, sostanzialmente questa situazione è colpa di tutti, e spero che ne rendano conto prima o poi.

Però non esiste il DS infallibile, per un Ballo ed un Meite ci sono un Kalulu ed un Maignan. Il punto è rimanere coerenti con le idee di gioco (non sempre fatto bisogna dire). Maldini non deve essere esente dalle critiche, io l'ho sempre fatto: Messias, Bakayoko, Mandzukic e Meite. Operazioni che ho criticato dal primo giorno. Però la bilancia pende molto di più a suo favore se si vuole considerare la rosa di partenza, il periodo di apprendistato (ma i Pipita, i Duarte, i Paqueta ecc.. è veramente farina del suo sacco? Non penso proprio). Paolo stesso ha più volte parlato di maturazione e cambiamento, di come ha cambiato le sue percezioni iniziali su come si faccia il dirigente, quindi era preventivabile. Lo sbaglio, quando fatto in buona fede, lo critico, ma lo accetto. Non si parla di un dirigente che ha 20 anni alle spalle di esperienza. Io parlo di un signore che in tutta la mia vita non mi aveva mai deluso, ne con le parole ne con i fatti, incarnava perfettamente i miei valori, fino a quella benedetta intervista.. Non sono stupido, so che Maldini ha dei difetti come ogni persona, pero' da semplice appassionato forse anche un po' influenzato dal nome che porta, mi sono ricreduto moltissimo.

Che poi il Milan possa andare oltre Paolo è vero, ma sarebbe poco auspicabile e molto triste. Lasciamo stare i sentimentalismi e guardiamo i fatti, lo scudetto è un suo grande merito, questo sei il primo a riconoscerglielo. Insieme alla società ovviamente, ma la chimica che si è creata da grande Milan non è un caso che sia arrivata quando è diventato dominus incontrastato della parte sportiva. Deve restare, questo è il punto iniziale, poi bisogna capire cosa voglia effettivamente per restare. Alcune cose lette fanno letteralmente ridere, come se sia lui a ripianare le perdite continuamente, ma penso che ci sia molto lavoro di fantasia, vedremo cosa diranno i protagonisti.

Per me se non si trattava di una società di calcio e si gli interpreti cambiavano, Maldini sarebbe già stato silurato (stando a quanto leggo). La narrazione ha del surreale. 

Le campagna acquisti si puo' ancora fare, con la volontà si puo' tutto. Certo che buttare in malora mesi di programmazione fa imbestialire, pero' anche qui la colpa non so bene in che misura imputarla ai protagonisti di questa triste vicenda.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C'è chi se la prende con Maldini pure se piove


Quando sarà andato via anche l' ultimo di cui a questo club qualcosa importa poi li voglio vedere questa " gente" che gli rimprovera di aver comprato DuarteMio Dio Duarte... Il "polpettone Duarte" per arricchire Serginho( ne avevo sentito di ********* ma questa le batte tutte) se avranno ancora il pudore di aprire bocca.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quando hai una comunicazione che lascia a desiderare e questo nessuno puo' negarlo,presti il fianco a queste robe,in parte dobbiamo pure capire che fanno il loro lavoro,che col vero giornalismo ormai ha poco a che fare.


La carenza della nostra comunicazione è anche dovuta al fatto che non si sa chi dovrebbe parlare, forse l'unico in questo momento è Scaroni ma il personaggio lo conosciamo.
Maldini Massara Gazidis lo stesso Cardinale per ragioni diverse stanno zitti sulla vicenda, almeno fino a quando non sarà conclusa.

Riguardo il giornalismo di oggi meglio stendere un velo pietoso. Diciamo che fanno il loro mestiere per lo scopo che hanno.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La carenza della nostra comunicazione è anche dovuta al fatto che non si sa chi dovrebbe parlare, forse l'unico in questo momento è Scaroni ma il personaggio lo conosciamo.
> Maldini Massara Gazidis lo stesso Cardinale per ragioni diverse stanno zitti sulla vicenda, almeno fino a quando non sarà conclusa.
> 
> Riguardo il giornalismo di oggi meglio stendere un velo pietoso. Diciamo che fanno il loro mestiere per lo scopo che hanno.


E pensa come siamo messi se aspettiamo che a parlare sia la figura piu' inutile di tutto il panorama calcistico italiano e non solo.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *La carenza della nostra comunicazione è anche dovuta al fatto che non si sa chi dovrebbe parlare,* forse l'unico in questo momento è Scaroni ma il personaggio lo conosciamo.
> Maldini Massara Gazidis lo stesso Cardinale per ragioni diverse stanno zitti sulla vicenda, almeno fino a quando non sarà conclusa.
> 
> Riguardo il giornalismo di oggi meglio stendere un velo pietoso. Diciamo che fanno il loro mestiere per lo scopo che hanno.


Perfetto.
La situazione del club è qualcosa di più grande della firma di due dirigenti, viene prima del campo e pure del mercato.

Brutto a dirsi ma è cosi, visti i soldi che ballano.
Se poi la cessione è vera, farlocca o balorda non sta a me dirlo.

Non credo Maldini voglia poteri alla marotta, molto probabilmente sta cercando di capire verso dove va il destino del club.

Ti dirò : avrei fatto a meno ora di questa cessione.
Ma elliott ha ben altro a cui pensare.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lasciamo stare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io invece vorrei che si facesse un passo avanti rispetto alla gestione Elliott, con Maldini in un ruolo chiave e un'organizzazione ancora piu complessa e strutturata grazie alle competenze di Redbird.
Nel caos della gestione attuale siamo comunque un passo avanti rispetto alle altre società italiane, ma anche molti indietro rispetto a quelle europee.

Riguardo Maldini, io lo adoro, sinceramente, odio pero che venga osannato ciecamente come odio che venga osannato chiunque. Razionalmente credo che sia un giovane dirigente che debba fare il suo percorso di crescita graduale, al pari di un Kalulu o Leao in campo, perchè se da un lato abbiamo fatto ottime operazioni che ci invidiano tutti abbiamo anche sbagliato tante cose, qualche acquisto e numerosi rinnovi.

Su Elliott boh, guardandomi in giro noto che quella dei proprietari come loro è una tendenza comune del calcio italiano e non solo. Trovo ingenuo credere che se se ne vanno possa arrivare un proprietario tanto diverso come concetto di gestione, anche alla luce della tanto vituperata parola "sostenibilità" che ormai è sulla bocca di tutti i dirigenti, inclusi Marotta e Arrivabene.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io invece vorrei che si facesse un passo avanti rispetto alla gestione Elliott, con Maldini in un ruolo chiave e un'organizzazione ancora piu complessa e strutturata grazie alle competenze di Redbird.
> 
> Nel caos della gestione attuale siamo comunque un passo avanti rispetto alle altre società italiane, ma anche molti indietro rispetto a quelle europee. Riguardo Maldini, io lo adoro, sinceramente, odio che venga osannato come odio che venga osannato chiunque, ma razionalmente credo che sia un giovane dirigente che debba fare il suo percorso di crescita graduale, al pari di un Kalulu o Leao in campo, perchè se da un lato abbiamo fatto ottime operazioni che ci invidiano tutti abbiamo anche sbagliato tante cose, qualche acquisto e numerosi rinnovi.
> 
> Su Elliott boh, guardandomi in giro noto che quella dei proprietari come loro è una tendenza comune del calcio italiano e non solo. Trovo ingenuo credere che se se ne vanno possa arrivare un proprietario tanto diverso come concetto di gestione, anche alla luce della tanto vituperata parola "sostenibilità" che ormai è sulla bocca di tutti i dirigenti, inclusi Marotta e Arrivabene.


Sarà sulla bocca dei dirigenti di cui parli ma a fatti, mi pare, che la sostenibilità la adottiamo solo noi. E nei modi più subdolo e rigidi del termine aggiungo.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Giugno 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quanto odiano il Milan questi giornalai solo perchè non hanno notizie



Tutti i ricami dei media nascono da lì.
Pure il trafiletto sul fuso orario LOL
Colpa anche nostra che lasciamo parlare cani e porci.


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io invece vorrei che si facesse un passo avanti rispetto alla gestione Elliott, con Maldini in un ruolo chiave e un'organizzazione ancora piu complessa e strutturata grazie alle competenze di Redbird.
> 
> Nel caos della gestione attuale siamo comunque un passo avanti rispetto alle altre società italiane, ma anche molti indietro rispetto a quelle europee. Riguardo Maldini, io lo adoro, sinceramente, odio che venga osannato come odio che venga osannato chiunque, ma razionalmente credo che sia un giovane dirigente che debba fare il suo percorso di crescita graduale, al pari di un Kalulu o Leao in campo, perchè se da un lato abbiamo fatto ottime operazioni che ci invidiano tutti abbiamo anche sbagliato tante cose, qualche acquisto e numerosi rinnovi.
> 
> Su Elliott boh, guardandomi in giro noto che quella dei proprietari come loro è una tendenza comune del calcio italiano e non solo. Trovo ingenuo credere che se se ne vanno possa arrivare un proprietario tanto diverso come concetto di gestione, anche alla luce della tanto vituperata parola "sostenibilità" che ormai è sulla bocca di tutti i dirigenti, inclusi Marotta e Arrivabene.


C'è anche da dire che se parliamo di organizzazione la storia dell'AD lato sportivo (perché più autonomia vuol dire quello alla fine) esiste solo all'Inter con Marotta. Dalle altre parti c'è la formula standard del DS con sopra l'AD... Mi pare anche normale che dall'altra parte del tavolo ci siano dubbi a concedere una cosa del genere. La cosa che fa infuriare è che in ogni caso non si doveva arrivare al 30 giugno in un limbo del genere. Avrebbero già dovuto decidere in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Giugno 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Adesso bisogna aspettare che divenga giorno a New York


"Quando a Pescara c'è il sole" cit.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io invece vorrei che si facesse un passo avanti rispetto alla gestione Elliott, con Maldini in un ruolo chiave e un'organizzazione ancora piu complessa e strutturata grazie alle competenze di Redbird.
> Nel caos della gestione attuale siamo comunque un passo avanti rispetto alle altre società italiane, ma anche molti indietro rispetto a quelle europee.
> 
> Riguardo Maldini, io lo adoro, sinceramente, odio pero che venga osannato ciecamente come odio che venga osannato chiunque. Razionalmente credo che sia un giovane dirigente che debba fare il suo percorso di crescita graduale, al pari di un Kalulu o Leao in campo, perchè se da un lato abbiamo fatto ottime operazioni che ci invidiano tutti abbiamo anche sbagliato tante cose, qualche acquisto e numerosi rinnovi.
> ...


Maldini farà pure qualche acquisto sbagliato, ma quelli che indovina compensano ampiamente a livello tecnico ed economico. Inoltre si è ormai capito che lo scudetto è arrivato soprattutto per l'ambiente e la mentalità che è riuscito a instaurare a Milanello. Se pensate che questa squadra, una volta andato via lui, possa ripetere la quota punti dell'anno scorso per me sognate, faremo fatica anche ad arrivare quarti.

Sulle proprietà, solo i nostri cari rabbini sono così spilorci e privi di ambizioni, Juventus e Inda faranno pure operazioni a breve termine ma almeno hanno la volontà di vincere, cosa da noi sconosciuta. Persino i Friedkin hanno mostrato ambizioni sportive, ma di che parliamo?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E pensa come siamo messi se aspettiamo che a parlare sia la figura piu' inutile di tutto il panorama calcistico italiano e non solo.


Ma poi ha parlato giorni fa e ha detto un sacco di balle, dicendo che Maldini avrebbe assolutamente firmato. Se deve raccontare idiozie è meglio se ne stia zitto.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sarà sulla bocca dei dirigenti di cui parli ma a fatti, mi pare, che la sostenibilità la adottiamo solo noi. E nei modi più subdolo e rigidi del termine aggiungo.


Occhio pero perchè ripeto noi siamo un passo avanti, come dimostra il fatto di aver vinto uno scudetto col quarto monte ingaggi.
Le altre società arrancano ora come ora. Vorrebbero fare quello che abbiamo fatto noi ma non ci riescono, questa è la verità.

Perchè l'Inda che in due anni perde Hakimi Lukaku Skriniar e Perisic non mi sembra stia facendo un percorso propriamente di crescita, anzi. Per non parlare della Juve che se potesse caccerebbe metà della rosa, essendo piena di cessi strapagati che non vuole nessuno e a parte qualche parametro zero (che comunque bilancia le uscite di Dybala e Morata) aspetta di cedere De Ligt per fare mercato.
Il Napoli lo vedi anche da solo cosa stia iniziando a fare.

Non ti fare ingannare dalle strombazzate dei giornali, le altre si stanno ridimensionando nelle spese e neanche di poco.


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Giugno 2022)

Io resto della mia idea. Paolo sta lottando fino all'ultimo secondo per il Milan. E anche per se stesso? Mi va bene, è nel suo diritto. Se accetterà un compromesso, sarò contento, perché sono sicuro che sarà il massimo che poteva raggiungere. Fino all'ultimo ha trattato. L'alternativa, ovvero il suo abbandono, è per me la peggiore possibile. Solo questo sarebbe un dramma. Questa è la mia opinione da semplice tifoso dal 1980.


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Giugno 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Maldini farà pure qualche acquisto sbagliato, ma quelli che indovina compensano ampiamente a livello tecnico ed economico. Inoltre si è ormai capito che lo scudetto è arrivato soprattutto per l'ambiente e la mentalità che è riuscito a instaurare a Milanello. Se pensate che questa squadra, una volta andato via lui, possa ripetere la quota punti dell'anno scorso per me sognate, faremo fatica anche ad arrivare quarti.
> 
> Sulle proprietà, solo i nostri cari rabbini sono così spilorci e privi di ambizioni, Juventus e Inda faranno pure operazioni a breve termine ma almeno hanno la volontà di vincere, cosa da noi sconosciuta. Persino i Friedkin hanno mostrato ambizioni sportive, ma di che parliamo?


Ovvio che faccia qualche acquisto sbagliato, con i quattro spiccioli che gli danno deve fare i salti mortali.


----------



## Manue (30 Giugno 2022)

Insoddisfatto, già... lo sa lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Tutti i ricami dei media nascono da lì.
> Pure il trafiletto sul fuso orario LOL
> Colpa anche nostra che lasciamo parlare cani e porci.



Ripeto quando ho scritto qualche settimana fa, siamo il Milan ed è impensabile che si faccia ogni 3 ore un comunicato stampa per smentire quella e questa notizia. 
Ovviamente il tutto nasce dal fatto che da casa Milan non esce neanche uno spiffero e quindi il 99% delle cose che leggete ( incluse quelle su Paolo e Massara ) sono riempitivi dei giornalisti che giustamente fanno il loro lavoro. 
Ma quando scrivi un articolo o giri un video ( io lo so benissimo ) senza cose concrete rischi di portare sulla strada sbagliata anche le persone che ti seguono creando allarmismo dove in realtà non ce n'è. 

Quindi esiste un problema? di certo. Nessuno nega il contrario, è grosso cosi come viene dipinto tipo fine del mondo e apocalisse imminente ? no, non lo è. 
Verrà risolto? probaiblmente si. Oggi? Chi lo sa, non lo sa nessuno.


----------



## jacky (30 Giugno 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Io resto della mia idea. Paolo sta lottando fino all'ultimo secondo per il Milan. E anche per se stesso? Mi va bene, è nel suo diritto. Se accetterà un compromesso, sarò contento, perché sono sicuro che sarà il massimo che poteva raggiungere. Fino all'ultimo ha trattato. L'alternativa, ovvero il suo abbandono, è per me la peggiore possibile. Solo questo sarebbe un dramma. Questa è la mia opinione da semplice tifoso dal 1980.


Capisco la tua idea.
Ma io preferisco affondare subito e poi risalire piuttosto che rimanere a galla e vivacchiare per anni.
Se il Milan deve trovare una proprietà decente e non l'ha ancora trovata Maldini non dovrebbe mediare.


----------



## unbreakable (30 Giugno 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Maldini farà pure qualche acquisto sbagliato, ma quelli che indovina compensano ampiamente a livello tecnico ed economico. Inoltre si è ormai capito che lo scudetto è arrivato soprattutto per l'ambiente e la mentalità che è riuscito a instaurare a Milanello. Se pensate che questa squadra, una volta andato via lui, possa ripetere la quota punti dell'anno scorso per me sognate, faremo fatica anche ad arrivare quarti.
> 
> Sulle proprietà, solo i nostri cari rabbini sono così spilorci e privi di ambizioni, Juventus e Inda faranno pure operazioni a breve termine ma almeno hanno la volontà di vincere, cosa da noi sconosciuta. Persino i Friedkin hanno mostrato ambizioni sportive, ma di che parliamo?



ma poi dico io che figura ci fai davanti al gruppo squadra..cioè cacci l'artefice, la bandiera? io fossi un calciatore direi che l'ambiente non è serio..per me è una catena di eventi..

non so se avete presente che cmapionato ha fattoil lille dopo lo scudetto..non è neanche andato nelle coppe..


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Maldini farà pure qualche acquisto sbagliato, ma quelli che indovina compensano ampiamente a livello tecnico ed economico. Inoltre si è ormai capito che lo scudetto è arrivato soprattutto per l'ambiente e la mentalità che è riuscito a instaurare a Milanello. Se pensate che questa squadra, una volta andato via lui, possa ripetere la quota punti dell'anno scorso per me sognate, faremo fatica anche ad arrivare quarti.
> 
> Sulle proprietà, solo i nostri cari rabbini sono così spilorci e privi di ambizioni, Juventus e Inda faranno pure operazioni a breve termine ma almeno hanno la volontà di vincere, cosa da noi sconosciuta. Persino i Friedkin hanno mostrato ambizioni sportive, ma di che parliamo?


Scusami ma è proprio partendo da codesti presupposti che di giunge a questa agiografia di Maldini.
Io odio proprio certe cose e di principio, sarà per questo.

Il clima di Milanello va bene, magari Maldini ha un ruolo cruciale.
Riguardo gli acquisti, pure li bisognerebbe riconoscere il lavoro di squadra perchè se qualcuno crede che sia stato Maldini a volere Tomori e Kalulu mi metto a ridere... chiaro che dietro ci sia un lavoro di team, con persone che fanno un certo lavoro dove Maldini alla fine si prende molti meriti.

Sulle proprietà delle altre squadre, mi sa che non c'è proprio un giudizio oggettivo se ci si trova a parlare della volontà di vincere di società che da anni non ne imbroccano una.

Pero è l punto di partenza che condiziona tutto il resto: se pensi che siamo una squadra da quarto posto che ha fatto un miracolo irripetibile senza l'aiuto di Maldini è chiaro che tutte le altre conclusioni vanno di conseguenza.

Con questo ribadisco per l'ennesima volta che io adoro Maldini e non voglio passare dalla parte opposta, solo che mi sta sulle palle la folla che urla Barabba, tutto qua.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto quando ho scritto qualche settimana fa, siamo il Milan ed è impensabile che si faccia ogni 3 ore un comunicato stampa per smentire quella e questa notizia.
> Ovviamente il tutto nasce dal fatto che da casa Milan non esce neanche uno spiffero e quindi il 99% delle cose che leggete ( incluse quelle su Paolo e Massara ) sono riempitivi dei giornalisti che giustamente fanno il loro lavoro.
> Ma quando scrivi un articolo o giri un video ( io lo so benissimo ) senza cose concrete rischi di portare sulla strada sbagliata anche le persone che ti seguono creando allarmismo dove in realtà non ce n'è.
> 
> ...


Avevi dimenticato una frase, Lollo.


----------



## Solo (30 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sarà sulla bocca dei dirigenti di cui parli ma a fatti, mi pare, che la sostenibilità la adottiamo solo noi. E nei modi più subdolo e rigidi del termine aggiungo.


Posto che la nostra situazione attuale non fa piacere a nessuno.

Out Conte, Lukaku e Hakimi per 170M
In Inzaghi, Dumfries, Dzeko e Correa per 45M, il resto tutto in tasca e addio alla seconda stella...

Roba che Elliott in confronto sembra uno sceicco...

Ma questo è già stato tutto dimenticato? Boh, parliamo di 12 mesi fa...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto quando ho scritto qualche settimana fa, siamo il Milan ed è impensabile che si faccia ogni 3 ore un comunicato stampa per smentire quella e questa notizia.
> Ovviamente il tutto nasce dal fatto che da casa Milan non esce neanche uno spiffero e quindi il 99% delle cose che leggete ( incluse quelle su Paolo e Massara ) sono riempitivi dei giornalisti che giustamente fanno il loro lavoro.
> Ma quando scrivi un articolo o giri un video ( io lo so benissimo ) senza cose concrete rischi di portare sulla strada sbagliata anche le persone che ti seguono creando allarmismo dove in realtà non ce n'è.
> 
> ...


Se non viene risolto oggi renditi conto che il Milan non farà mercato perché è impossibile che Maldini e Massara continuino a lavorare per il Milan senza contratto. Sarebbe una roba da dilettanti, quindi o firma oggi oppure si chiude la faccenda e Elliott e Cardinale dovranno rendere conto personalmente delle loro scelte di fronte ai tifosi senza trincerarsi dietro bandiere e parafulmini.


----------



## Masanijey (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi esiste un problema? di certo. Nessuno nega il contrario, è grosso cosi come viene dipinto tipo fine del mondo e apocalisse imminente ? no, non lo è.
> Verrà risolto? probaiblmente si. Oggi? Chi lo sa, non lo sa nessuno.


Oggi?
No dai, in fondo domani inizia il mercato, sono solo i giorni più importanti per il lavoro di un Ds.
Che vuoi che sia farsi qualche giorno senza parte della dirigenza.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Occhio pero perchè ripeto noi siamo un passo avanti, come dimostra il fatto di aver vinto uno scudetto col quarto monte ingaggi.
> Le altre società arrancano ora come ora. Vorrebbero fare quello che abbiamo fatto noi ma non ci riescono, questa è la verità.
> 
> Perchè l'Inda che in due anni perde Hakimi Lukaku Skriniar e Perisic non mi sembra stia facendo un percorso propriamente di crescita, anzi. Per non parlare della Juve che se potesse caccerebbe metà della rosa, essendo piena di cessi strapagati che non vuole nessuno e a parte qualche parametro zero (che comunque bilancia le uscite di Dybala e Morata) aspetta di cedere De Ligt per fare mercato.
> ...


Sarà come dici tu ma intanto i nostri rivali si rafforzano in barba a deficit di bilancio mostruosi, non vengono espulsi dalle competizioni UEFA e vogliono vincere. A me tifoso non importa nulla se i sacrifici fatti in questi anni non mi portano, non solo a non spendere nulla sul mercato, ma avere anche una proprietà che di vincere non le interessa.
E la vicenda Maldini lo testimonia perfettamente.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Giugno 2022)

Fossi maldini farei lo stesso. Ho mi date quello voglio o me ne vado da vincente. Non ci sto ai vostri giochetti finanziari rischiando di fare la fine del Monaco.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Oggi?
> No dai, in fondo domani inizia il mercato, sono solo i giorni più importanti per il lavoro di un Ds.
> Che vuoi che sia farsi qualche giorno senza parte della dirigenza.


Ormai si fa tutto passare, come se niente fosse.

"Non si risolve oggi? (cosa di cui io sono convinto eh, oggi non succederà assolutamente nulla) Ma si, ragazzi, pazienza, che volete che sia, iniziamo la stagione senza dirigenza. Tutto nella norma."

Ormai te la fanno passare così.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto quando ho scritto qualche settimana fa, siamo il Milan ed è impensabile che si faccia ogni 3 ore un comunicato stampa per smentire quella e questa notizia.
> Ovviamente il tutto nasce dal fatto che da casa Milan non esce neanche uno spiffero e quindi il 99% delle cose che leggete ( incluse quelle su Paolo e Massara ) sono riempitivi dei giornalisti che giustamente fanno il loro lavoro.
> Ma quando scrivi un articolo o giri un video ( io lo so benissimo ) senza cose concrete rischi di portare sulla strada sbagliata anche le persone che ti seguono creando allarmismo dove in realtà non ce n'è.
> 
> ...



Ho visto un paio di tuoi video, mi sembra che sei una brava persona, gentile ed educato. Mi sono limitato a due video, perché la categoria degli esperti di calcio sul tubo, proprio non mi piace a prescindere dal tifo.. Ma ripeto sei ok, però qua sul forum la zolfa è diversa e si nota troppo il tuo essere aziendalista secondo me, lo dico senza offesa. 

Che i giornalisti non sappiano tutto, è appurato, ma che non sappiano nulla è un'altra cavolata. 
Quando le notizie non piacciono, leggo sempre che non sanno nulla, quando invece piacciono, sanno tutto... Non funziona così. 

C'è un problema gigante con Maldini ed è una cosa vergognosa. Così come è vergognosa la nostra società, che secondo me ha anche fatto un ottimo lavoro, ma resta una società imbarazzante e pidocchia.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma è proprio partendo da codesti presupposti che di giunge a questa agiografia di Maldini.
> Io odio proprio certe cose e di principio, sarà per questo.
> 
> Il clima di Milanello va bene, magari Maldini ha un ruolo cruciale.
> ...


Ovvio che gli acquisti non li fa da solo, ma per me si sottovaluta l'importanza di avere un riferimento del genere, sia per allenatore e giocatori che sul mercato. Tutti, da Pioli al magazziniere, hanno parlato di come sia stato presente e martellante a Milanello, per instillare quella mentalità vincente che non avevamo più e che è tornata grazie a lui e Ibra. E' stata quella per me la chiave dello scudetto, non a caso le rose così giovani non vincono mai, noi ce l'abbiamo fatta grazie anche a fattori extra-campo.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Posto che la nostra situazione attuale non fa piacere a nessuno.
> 
> Out Conte, Lukaku e Hakimi per 170M
> In Inzaghi, Dumfries, Dzeko e Correa per 45M, il resto tutto in tasca e addio alla seconda stella...
> ...


La nostra situazione fa piacere a tanti. Di certo a chi non vuole un Milan competitivo.Presagite da mesi smobilitazione nell' Inter ma loro intanto la volontà di vincere nonostante i loro problemi la mettono in campo. Noi che siamo i virtuosi, che dobbiamo contare i centesimi per ogni operazione aspettando che un qualsiasi testa d' uovo qui o a Londra ci dia l' ok anche per andare al supermercato cosa festeggeremo l' anno prossimo? Il pareggio di bilancio? I 20 milioni di Gazidis o lo sponsor che ha raddoppiato l' esborso di cui la parte tecnica composta da non si sa chi non potrà mai usufruire?


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> *Sarà come dici tu ma intanto i nostri rivali si rafforzano* in barba a deficit di bilancio mostruosi, non vengono espulsi dalle competizioni UEFA e vogliono vincere. A me tifoso non importa nulla se i sacrifici fatti in questi anni non mi portano, non solo a non spendere nulla sul mercato, ma avere anche una proprietà che di vincere non le interessa.
> E la vicenda Maldini lo testimonia perfettamente.


Su questo ci sarebbe da discutere.
Per me finora siamo noi ad aver fatto la migliore campagna acquisti nonostante tutto.

I giornali fanno il loro mestiere per cui Asllani e Bellanova sono due grandi operazioni scudetto, le cessioni di Perisic e Skriniar due sacrifici intelligenti, tanto arriva Lukaku...

Noi abbiamo fatto già tre operazioni in entrata, solo che sono vecchie e dunque di secondo piano per i giornalisti. Ma poi vedremo in campo se Pobega Adli e Origi saranno tanto peggio di quelli presi dall'Inda.

Sui gobbi, boh loro rimescolano le carte da anni senza venirne a capo. Secondo tutti sono sempre i favoriti a vincere, poi in campo ci arrivano dietro da due anni. Vedremo in ogni caso a fine mercato cosa avranno fatto e soprattutto se gente come Di Maria e Pogba siani meglio come giocatori o come figurine panini.

Riguardo noi, siamo in una situazione frustrante, c'è poco da dire. Speriamo si risolva presto in un senso o nell'altro, almeno questa agonia finirà e si tornerà a parlare di calcio vero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Avevi dimenticato una frase, Lollo.


Dai Hell cacchio sei intelligente non cadermi in queste cose. 

Pensi che a casa milan non si lavori per far tutto nel modo migliore possibile ? evidentemente se non è stato fatto in un determinato modo è *perchè non si poteva fare*. 

Ti faccio un esempio stupido :
"Ehhhh ma che incompetentihhh che sono quelli che producono la macchina XXX non potrebbero farla che vola cosi evitiamo il traffico. Anzi guarda fossi li io la farei pure elettrica ma cosa ti aspetti dalla XXX sono incompetenti" 

Chi ha commentato non ha la minima idea di come si progetti, costruisca, necessiti di un prototipo un'auto normale ( figurarsi una che vola ) 

Il punto di vista che perdere sempre tutti è lo stesso : Se le cose sono state fatte cosi non c'è nessun complotto, nessun copione scritto per far chissà quale magheggio, semplicemente per condizioni sopra la testa di tutti le cose andavano fatte cosi. 

Vedete spettri dove non esistono


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io invece vorrei che si facesse un passo avanti rispetto alla gestione Elliott, con Maldini in un ruolo chiave e un'organizzazione ancora piu complessa e strutturata grazie alle competenze di Redbird.
> Nel caos della gestione attuale siamo comunque un passo avanti rispetto alle altre società italiane, ma anche molti indietro rispetto a quelle europee.
> 
> Riguardo Maldini, io lo adoro, sinceramente, odio pero che venga osannato ciecamente come odio che venga osannato chiunque. Razionalmente credo che sia un giovane dirigente che debba fare il suo percorso di crescita graduale, al pari di un Kalulu o Leao in campo, perchè se da un lato abbiamo fatto ottime operazioni che ci invidiano tutti abbiamo anche sbagliato tante cose, qualche acquisto e numerosi rinnovi.
> ...



Io Maldini lo osanno. Perché non saprei chi altro osannare.

Non ho il culto della sua persona, intendiamoci, ma di ciò che rappresenta. Lo dico tranquillamente e in coscienza. Ho bisogno di identificare il Milan con qualcuno che mi impersona, e Maldini è l'unico operativo in tutto il panorama societario. Chi vado a prendere al suo posto, un altro Mirabelli? E dove stanno tutti questi potentissimi DT? Quei pochi buoni sono già accasati.

Contemporaneamente mica dico che non sbaglia mai. Non è un oracolo e ha difetti. Ad esempio tacere troppo sui torti arbitrali e una certa reticenza. In tutta questa faccenda avrà anche commesso degli errori e non ce le ha raccontate sempre giuste, ma va comunque valutato il contesto e l'ambiente nel quale ha dovuto agire.

Per quanto riguarda la gestione sostenibile, di nuovo, mica sono un fanatico della spesa. Se i conti stavano disastrati (di nuovo, grazie a sicari indaisti come Mirabelli), va bene rimetterli a posto.

Ma che a Elliott non interessi vincere, questo non me lo leverà mai nessuno dalla testa, oltre a tutta l'ambiguità che nascondono. Sono stati una proprietà presente e coinvolta emotivamente, sì?

Finché avranno anche solo l'1% di presenza nel Milan, starò in tensione. Sarei più tranquillo con un boa costrittore messo al collo come sciarpa, guarda.


----------



## Masanijey (30 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ormai si fa tutto passare, come se niente fosse.
> 
> "Non si risolve oggi? (cosa di cui io sono convinto eh, oggi non succederà assolutamente nulla) Ma si, ragazzi, pazienza, che volete che sia, iniziamo la stagione senza dirigenza. Tutto nella norma."
> 
> Ormai te la fanno passare così.


C'è chi pensa che Maldini per qualche giorno possa comunque continuare a lavorare senza contratto.
Invece qui si tratterebbe eventualmente di non poter nemmeno mettere piede a Casa Milan. Roba gravissima insomma. Hai ragione, presa troppo sotto gamba


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Su questo ci sarebbe da discutere.
> Per me finora siamo noi ad aver fatto la migliore campagna acquisti nonostante tutto.
> 
> I giornali fanno il loro mestiere per cui Asllani e Bellanova sono due grandi operazioni scudetto, le cessioni di Perisic e Skriniar due sacrifici intelligenti, tanto arriva Lukaku...
> ...



_Senti Gary, ho troppa stima per te per controbattere con il mio solito sarcasmo. Se ti fosse sfuggito due dei nostri più importanti obiettivi di quest'anno ci hanno già salutati. Anche io mi aspetto tanto da Pobega ad Adli ma da qui a dire che finora abbiamo fatto il miglior mercato di tutti... E con i rinnovi in alto mare di Leao e Bennacer. Ragazzi ma di che parliamo?_


----------



## Stex (30 Giugno 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quanto odiano il Milan questi giornalai solo perchè non hanno notizie


e si xke l'avvocato ha preso la mail. ha chiamato il giornalaio per dire questo...

fanno straridere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho visto un paio di tuoi video, mi sembra che sei una brava persona, gentile ed educato. Mi sono limitato a due video, perché la categoria degli esperti di calcio sul tubo, proprio non mi piace a prescindere dal tifo.. Ma ripeto sei ok, però qua sul forum la zolfa è diversa e si nota troppo il tuo essere aziendalista secondo me, lo dico senza offesa.
> 
> Che i giornalisti non sappiano tutto, è appurato, ma che non sappiano nulla è un'altra cavolata.
> Quando le notizie non piacciono, leggo sempre che non sanno nulla, quando invece piacciono, sanno tutto... Non funziona così.
> ...



Io dico le stesse cose anche qui, solo che qui leggendole sembra che io voglia fare l'aziendalista che difende ad ogni costo quando in realtà chi mi segue da anni lo sa che nel modo educato quando c'è da dire le cose io le ho sempre dette.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai Hell cacchio sei intelligente non cadermi in queste cose.
> 
> Pensi che a casa milan non si lavori per far tutto nel modo migliore possibile ? evidentemente se non è stato fatto in un determinato modo è *perchè non si poteva fare*.
> 
> ...


Lollo, possono esserci tutte le giustificazioni di questo mondo, ma ti ripeto, *il Milan non può ridursi all'ultimo giorno con i contratti della dirigenza che ha portato alla vittoria dello scudetto (anche contro la proprietà) in scadenza*.

E te lo ripeto, questa situazione *è vergognosa.* Di chiunque sia la colpa, ha comunque fatto le cose *male. *E le giustificazioni per questa situazione che stiamo vivendo, *non esistono.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lollo, possono esserci tutte le giustificazioni di questo mondo, ma ti ripeto, *il Milan non può ridursi all'ultimo giorno con i contratti della dirigenza che ha portato alla vittoria dello scudetto (anche contro la proprietà) in scadenza*.
> 
> E te lo ripeto, questa situazione *è vergognosa.* Di chiunque sia la colpa, ha comunque fatto le cose *male. *E le giustificazioni per questa situazione che stiamo vivendo, *non esistono.*



Te la butto li, e se la colpa non fosse di nessuno ? mi spiego meglio... il passaggio di proprietà ha ritardato tutte le trattative e prima di cosi non si poteva fare per questioni legali ? 
( ipotizzo è, non so nulla esattamente come tutti voi. Sia chiaro a tutti )


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lollo, possono esserci tutte le giustificazioni di questo mondo, ma ti ripeto, *il Milan non può ridursi all'ultimo giorno con i contratti della dirigenza che ha portato alla vittoria dello scudetto (anche contro la proprietà) in scadenza*.
> 
> E te lo ripeto, questa situazione *è vergognosa.* Di chiunque sia la colpa, ha comunque fatto le cose *male. *E le giustificazioni per questa situazione che stiamo vivendo, *non esistono.*


E facciamoli nomi e cognomi di chi ha gestito questa storia del rinnovo dei dirigenti: Ivan Gazidis. A chi spettava il compito? Perché non li ha rinnovato a gennaio? Perché ridursi l' ultimo giorno?


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te la butto li, e se la colpa non fosse di nessuno ? mi spiego meglio... il passaggio di proprietà ha ritardato tutte le trattative e prima di cosi non si poteva fare per questioni legali ?
> ( ipotizzo è, non so nulla esattamente come tutti voi. Sia chiaro a tutti )


Eh, guarda un po' che caso, proprio calcolato tutto al giorno preciso.

Dai, Lollo, su...


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai Hell cacchio sei intelligente non cadermi in queste cose.
> 
> Pensi che a casa milan non si lavori per far tutto nel modo migliore possibile ? evidentemente se non è stato fatto in un determinato modo è *perchè non si poteva fare*.
> 
> ...


Lollo, solo una domanda : perchè elliott ha venduto ora e a queste condizioni?
Non credi maldini si possa sentire un pò tradito?

Cambiare oggi l'assetto societario e farlo a queste condizioni ci paralizza e destabilizza.
Elliott non doveva tenere il pieno possesso del milan per tanti anni o almeno fino alla realizzazione dello stadio??

Per questa estate erano tante le aspettative e invece resteremo col cerino in mano.


----------



## Devil man (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto quando ho scritto qualche settimana fa, siamo il Milan ed è impensabile che si faccia ogni 3 ore un comunicato stampa per smentire quella e questa notizia.
> Ovviamente il tutto nasce dal fatto che da casa Milan non esce neanche uno spiffero e quindi il 99% delle cose che leggete ( incluse quelle su Paolo e Massara ) sono riempitivi dei giornalisti che giustamente fanno il loro lavoro.
> Ma quando scrivi un articolo o giri un video ( io lo so benissimo ) senza cose concrete rischi di portare sulla strada sbagliata anche le persone che ti seguono creando allarmismo dove in realtà non ce n'è.
> 
> ...


Lollo sei passato da " non ho alcun dubbio che Maldini e Massara rinnoveranno " a " probabile "
 Possiamo dare credito ai giornali ? Quante volte ci hanno smentito ? Sta storia mi ricorda quella di Higuain, dove i giornali " ricamavano "
Sul fatto che lui non stava bene al Milan e se ne voleva andare, e alla fine hanno avuto ragione loro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eh, guarda un po' che caso, proprio calcolato tutto al giorno preciso.
> 
> Dai, Lollo, su...


Occhio, ricordati cosa ti ho scritto prima : 

Non esiste nessuna cospirazione, nessuno trama contro il Milan. Sono cose inventate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Lollo sei passato da " non ho alcun dubbio che Maldini e Massara rinnoveranno " a " probabile "
> Possiamo dare credito ai giornali ? Quante volte ci hanno smentito ? Sta storia mi ricorda quella di Higuain, dove i giornali " ricamavano "
> Sul fatto che lui non stava bene al Milan e se ne voleva andare, e alla fine hanno avuto ragione loro.


Raga io non ne so nulla, l ho scritto in ogni post da 1 mese. Io ne so quanto voi e la mia “idea” è da semplice tifoso.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio, ricordati cosa ti ho scritto prima :
> 
> Non esiste nessuna cospirazione, nessuno trama contro il Milan. Sono cose inventate.


A pensar male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca(cit.)


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio, ricordati cosa ti ho scritto prima :
> 
> Non esiste nessuna cospirazione, nessuno trama contro il Milan. Sono cose inventate.


Io non sto parlando di cospirazioni, ma ti ripeto, anche fosse come hai detto tu, non cambia nulla, perché ci ha comunque portati alla situazione attuale.

Se è come dici tu, allora hanno programmato le cose male. Non ci sono vie d'uscita, Lollo. Questa situazione non può essere giustificata, in nessun modo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo, solo una domanda : perchè elliott ha venduto ora e a queste condizioni?
> Non credi maldini si possa sentire un pò tradito?
> 
> Cambiare oggi l'assetto societario e farlo a queste condizioni ci paralizza e destabilizza.
> ...



quindi secondo te c’è un progetto segreto custodito in una cella frigorifera in cima al monte fato che prevede la distruzione del Milan (???).

Raga io accetto tutto ma che si scrivino di complotti, lavatrici e complotti è un insulto alla nostra intelligenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lollo, possono esserci tutte le giustificazioni di questo mondo, ma ti ripeto, *il Milan non può ridursi all'ultimo giorno con i contratti della dirigenza che ha portato alla vittoria dello scudetto (anche contro la proprietà) in scadenza*.
> 
> E te lo ripeto, questa situazione *è vergognosa.* Di chiunque sia la colpa, ha comunque fatto le cose *male. *E le giustificazioni per questa situazione che stiamo vivendo, *non esistono.*


Sono in una botte di ferro fratello, inattaccabili.
Quando rifai casa devi mettere in preventivo un paio di giorni anche di mangiare un panino per le scale.
Cogli l'allegoria.

Chi ha deciso di vendere oggi ci ha condannato a questa condizione.
Tutto il resto è l'inevitabile conseguenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ovvio che gli acquisti non li fa da solo, ma per me si sottovaluta l'importanza di avere un riferimento del genere, sia per allenatore e giocatori che sul mercato. Tutti, da Pioli al magazziniere, hanno parlato di come sia stato presente e martellante a Milanello, per instillare quella mentalità vincente che non avevamo più e che è tornata grazie a lui e Ibra. E' stata quella per me la chiave dello scudetto, non a caso le rose così giovani non vincono mai, noi ce l'abbiamo fatta grazie anche a fattori extra-campo.


Sicuro, sono d'accordo. La stagione è stata un capolavoro e tutti hanno avuti grandi meriti.
La cosa migliore sarebbe che venissero riconfermati tutti a cominciare da Maldini e Massara, ma nel mezzo c'è stato un cambio di proprietà e cambiamenti a livello organizzativo saranno inevitabili.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te la butto li, e se la colpa non fosse di nessuno ? mi spiego meglio... il passaggio di proprietà ha ritardato tutte le trattative e prima di cosi non si poteva fare per questioni legali ?
> ( ipotizzo è, non so nulla esattamente come tutti voi. Sia chiaro a tutti )



A chi gestisce è richiesto esplicitamente che non si arrivi a queste cose per incompetenza o leggerezza. Lasciamo perdere gli stipendi implicitamente necessari a ripagare l'esperienza in merito. 

Almeno guardandola dal "nostro" lato.

Se fosse così, tanto vale mettere un interinale a gestire queste faccende.


----------



## Masanijey (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te la butto li, e se la colpa non fosse di nessuno ? mi spiego meglio... il passaggio di proprietà ha ritardato tutte le trattative e prima di cosi non si poteva fare per questioni legali ?
> ( ipotizzo è, non so nulla esattamente come tutti voi. Sia chiaro a tutti )


No, non è così.
Un cambio di proprietà in un'azienda non coincide col mandarla a rotoli, anzi ci dovrebbe essere tutto l'interesse nel preservare il valore, soprattutto in questa fase.
Lollo, che tu non ti possa esporre si può anche capire, ma basta trovare giustificazioni dai.
Nessuno parla di complotti, ma solo di incompetenza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A pensar male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca(cit.)


Beh c’è pure chi pensa non esista l olocausto perché Gomblottoh degli Ebrei per screditare la Germania.

Se vuoi ti mando Nonno Mario che ti racconta quando è arrivato davanti al forno crematorio.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quindi secondo te c’è un progetto segreto custodito in una cella frigorifera in cima al monte fato che prevede la distruzione del Milan (???).
> 
> Raga io accetto tutto ma che si scrivino di complotti, lavatrici e complotti è un insulto alla nostra intelligenza.


E chi ha parlato di complotti??

Io dico solo che forse questa cessione non era stata illustrata nemmmeno a Paolo e se maldini aveva programmato per il prossimo triennio un qualcosa ci sta che ora si senta tradito o è un sentimento folle?

Maldini oggi non ha certezza alcuna sul futuro del milan e certe risposte gliele può dare nessuno.
Non gliele può dare elliott, non gliele può dare cardinale.

Questa estate doveva iniziare la fase aggressiva e 'sostanziale' del mercato.

In un certo senso maldini è stato anche usato.
E tu lo sai perchè eri un fervido sostenitore del lungo ciclo elliott.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh c’è pure chi pensa non esista l olocausto perché Gomblottoh degli Ebrei per screditare la Germania.
> 
> Se vuoi ti mando Nonno Mario che ti racconta quando è arrivato davanti al forno crematorio.


Nonno Mario lascialo a casa. Qui parliamo della nostra situazione che al 30 giugno è inspiegabile e grottesca. Il nostro AD fenomeno oltre a mettere i bastoni nelle ruote a chi cerca di fare vincere questo club secondo te come sta gestendo questa vicenda?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io dico le stesse cose anche qui, solo che qui leggendole sembra che io voglia fare l'aziendalista che difende ad ogni costo quando in realtà chi mi segue da anni lo sa che nel modo educato quando c'è da dire le cose io le ho sempre dette.



Non metto in dubbio che tu dica ciò che pensi, ma alla fine il tuo pensiero è quello di giustificare la società. Ma ti capisco eh, tu ci lavori con il Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> _Senti Gary, ho troppa stima per te per controbattere con il mio solito sarcasmo. Se ti fosse sfuggito due dei nostri più importanti obiettivi di quest'anno ci hanno già salutati. Anche io mi aspetto tanto da Pobega ad Adli ma da qui a dire che finora abbiamo fatto il miglior mercato di tutti... E con i rinnovi in alto mare di Leao e Bennacer. Ragazzi ma di che parliamo?_


Che siamo nei casini mi pare evidente, ci mancherebbe sostenere il contrario.

Quello che intendevo sottolineare è che i giornali in generale stanno pompando il calciomercato delle nostre avversarie, perchè è il loro lavoro, mentre stanno sminuendo il nostro, quanod in realtà per me non hanno fatto un granche per rinforzarsi, anzi.

Noi ripeto abbiamo già fatto tre operazioni. Origi è arrivato nel silenzio generale e sottovalutato da tutti, come sempre i nuovi che arrivano al Milan. Pobega torna nell'indifferenza generale pure lui, nonostante sia appena entrato nel giro della nazionale al pari perlomeno dei pubblicizzatissimi Frattesi Gnonto e compagnia bella. Adli è il numero 10 della Under 21 francese, non proprio di Gibilterra diciamo, e pure lui arriva nel silenzio generale, come l'ultimo degli sfigati.

Riguardo Botman e Sanches, se sono vere le cifre che si leggono credo non siano stati veri e propri obiettivi, sicuramente non alle condizioni di Newcastle (45 milioni per il cartelino) e PSG (oltre 6 netti di stipendio). Serve che raccontino che ce li siamo fatti sfuggire, sempre per il discorso che i giornalisti fanno il proprio mestiere e devono avere una certa narrativa delle cose.

Io sono serio quando dico che finora quelli che hanno fatto il mercato migliore siamo comunque noi. Sembra paradossale ma per me è cosi. Con questo siamo in alto mare e tante operazioni le dobbiamo fare urgentemente, acquisti e rinnovi.

PS: grazie per la stima che contraccambio assolutamente.


----------



## Route66 (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E chi ha parlato di complotti??
> 
> Io dico solo che forse questa cessione non era stata illustrata nemmmeno a Paolo e se maldini aveva programmato per il prossimo triennio un qualcosa ci sta che ora si senta tradito o è un sentimento folle?
> 
> ...


Diavolo non essere impaziente....a N.Y. sono ancora le 06.17 del mattino!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2022)

Non capisco come si possa difendere e giustificare questa situazione...magari anche Yonghong Li visto che ci siamo....siamo alla follia, che ulcera!!!


----------



## giannigrenoli (30 Giugno 2022)

Io stamane ho sentito in una tv che sarebbe pronto Walter Sabatini.

Ma vi pare possibile?????????


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2022)

giannigrenoli ha scritto:


> Io stamane ho sentito in una tv che sarebbe pronto Walter Sabatini.
> 
> Ma vi pare possibile?????????


Se leggo l'ufficialità di una roba del genere spacco il monitor a testate


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

giannigrenoli ha scritto:


> Io stamane ho sentito in una tv che sarebbe pronto Walter Sabatini.
> 
> Ma vi pare possibile?????????


ultimamente parlava un po troppo di Milan..Io però resto sull'ipotesi Moncada ds.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2022)

Io mi sto facendo tante risate. 
Perchè ormai mi è rimasto solo questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Ragazzi, ragioniamo un attimo : una proprietà vi chiama per farvi lavorare e vi illustra un piano che dura un periodo medio-lungo.
Si inizia a lavorare con profitto ma i primi anni si fa di necessità virtù e si stringe la cinghia.

Arriva dopo un triennio la fase in cui si intravede la luce ed è lecito aspettarsi un cambio di gestione.


Di colpo la proprietà vende, proprio quando era lecito aspettarsi investimenti.

Voi vi sentireste traditi e usati o no?

E non mi raccontate che il proprietario fa sempre quello che gli pare perchè sappiamo tutti che maldini non è un semplice dipendente.
Secondo me elliott e gazidis hanno usato maldini e hanno usato il milan.

Vendere oggi proprio quando c'era da divertirsi è da criminali.
Vendita lecita, per carità, ma da criminali.


----------



## Devil man (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ragioniamo un attimo : una proprietà vi chiama per farvi lavorare e vi illustra un piano che dura un periodo medio-lungo.
> Si inizia a lavorare con profitto ma i primi anni si fa di necessità virtù e si stringe la cinghia.
> 
> Arriva dopo un triennio la fase in cui si intravede la luce ed è lecito aspettarsi un cambio di gestione.
> ...


Tutto giusto


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vai, ora parte la contromanifestazione.
> 
> Maldini senza spina dorsale, omuncolo, egocentrico, raccattasoldi, falso, bugiardo, juventino, gay, pro-LGBT, putiniano.


Ahinoi c'è gente che pensa davvero questo


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io mi sto facendo tante risate.
> Perchè ormai mi è rimasto solo questo.


Concordo, ormai non ha più senso farsi il sangue amaro. Bisogna vivere la faccenda con distacco e farsi due risate. Mi spiace solo ci vadano Maldini e la nostra storia di mezzo. Mi consola il fatto che Elliott e Redbird stiano facendo una figura di palta colossale. COLOSSALE.


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
> Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
> Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.
> 
> ...


Maldini si è messo addosso un bel carico con la famosa intervista alla "Gazzetta". Se è il "garante dei tifosi" e se non "può immaginarsi in un progetto non vincente" non può rimanere insoddisfatto. Significherebbe nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto e prima o poi salterebbe fuori di nuovo. O Maldini è pienamente convinto del ruolo e del contratto offerto oppure è meglio lasciarsi ora.

Anche perchè il rischio è di proseguire questo stillicidio fino al closing di settembre. Al massimo Paolo potrebbe rientrare tra un anno una volta insediatosi RedBird se è vero che il feeling con Cardinale è buono. Massara e Moncada non hanno la storia di Paolo con questi colori e potrebbero rimanere a proseguire il lavoro dell'area tecnica. Spero che Paolo abbia la forza di fare questa scelta qualora non arrivasse la green light entro stasera o i prossimi due mesi saranno devastanti. Tanto dubito che tra una settimana gli daranno ciò che gli negano oggi. Come disse Marcellus Wallace: "Se dovevi farcela...ce l'avresti già fatta".


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Giugno 2022)

Prima Investcorp era il demonio, poi in base a ciò che hanno detto i giornalisti ed i commercialisti del forum, erano dei barboni, quindi tutti ad esultare. Redbird è diventato il riccone idolo, con sto sfigatto di Cardinale in piazza Duomo come l'ultimo dei mendicanti. Ora i giornalisti non sanno niente, perché giustamente sputtanano il Milan per una situazione a dir poco imbarazzante. 

No ma va bene tutto eh, ma certe cose non venitele a dire a me, io l'anello al naso non l'ho. 
Io faccio i turni e mi guadagno i soldi in maniera onesta, tifo il Milan col cuore e senza speculazioni. 

Berlusconi/Yongong Li/Passiamo alle cose formali (mi vergognavo già all'epoca)/Elliott/Scaroni/Redbird. 


Anche Bocelli ci vede qualcosa di losco e poco chiaro in questo, alla faccia degli onesti lavoratori come me.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Maldini si è messo addosso un bel carico con la famosa intervista alla "Gazzetta". Se è il "garante dei tifosi" e se non "può immaginarsi in un progetto non vincente" non può rimanere insoddisfatto. Significherebbe nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto e prima o poi salterebbe fuori di nuovo. O Maldini è pienamente convinto del ruolo e del contratto offerto oppure è meglio lasciarsi ora.
> 
> Anche perchè il rischio è di proseguire questo stillicidio fino al closing di settembre. Al massimo Paolo potrebbe rientrare tra un anno una volta insediatosi RedBird se è vero che il feeling con Cardinale è buono. Massara e Moncada non hanno la storia di Paolo con questi colori e potrebbero rimanere a proseguire il lavoro dell'area tecnica. Spero che Paolo abbia la forza di fare questa scelta qualora non arrivasse la green light entro stasera o i prossimi due mesi saranno devastanti. Tanto dubito che tra una settimana gli daranno ciò che gli negano oggi. Come disse Marcellus Wallace: "Se dovevi farcela...ce l'avresti già fatta".


Moncada può darsi ma Massara non proseguirà di comune accordo con Maldini, secondo me.


----------



## Tobi (30 Giugno 2022)

Ma a parte la mancanza di rispetto che ha avuto Elliott-Gazidis a più riprese, come contattare Ragnick alle spalle, mettere il veto su varie operazioni, non contattare i due dirigenti VINCENTI in scadenza almeno fino all'ultima di campionato, io penso Maldini si fosse anche stufato di presentarsi dal Crotone l'ultimo giorno di mercato e chiedere Messias in prestito...Nessuno qui chiede gli Halaand, ma tra Halaand e Messias ci passano milioni di giocatori validi


----------



## Zenos (30 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Come fanno a sapere che Maldini e' insoddisfatto?Questo da 1 mese non parla manco con la moglie,puo' non esserlo,ma questi ricami atti a gettare fango hanno stancato.


Purtroppo proprio perché nessuno parla che questi si permettono di fare il bello ed il cattivo tempo


----------



## darden (30 Giugno 2022)

Comunque noi ci stiamo facendo mille paturnie, ma vai a vedere che alla fine il problema sul contratto è che Paolo vuole lo smart-working come i normali dipendenti? 

Ovviamente è per sdrammatizzare


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Comunque noi ci stiamo facendo mille paturnie, ma vai a vedere che alla fine il problema sul contratto era che Paolo vuole lo smart-working come i dipendenti?
> 
> Ovviamente è per sdrammatizzare


ad Ibiza dopo settembre è tutto chiuso però


----------



## UDG (30 Giugno 2022)

Secondo me non rinnova più e fa bene


----------



## Igniorante (30 Giugno 2022)

Occhio che Maldini è uno che può scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora, eh.
Se vuota il sacco sulle reali ambizioni di questi loschi figuri, ed ho la sensazione che non faticheremmo a crederci (specie vedendo l'andazzo), il popolo milanista è capace di andare in guerra con e per lui.
Pertanto questi rabbini devono stare molto molto attenti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ad Ibiza dopo settembre è tutto chiuso però


a miami no pero


----------



## MagicBox (30 Giugno 2022)

Bon anche Bilbo Baggins ha accettato tardi il contratto dopo qualche ripensamento, poi l’avventura è andata abbastanza bene 

Dai Paolo! Metti l’autografo più importante


----------



## Gunnar67 (30 Giugno 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Sinceramente se Maldini firma velocemente e resta, sono felice, ma se non è soddisfatto può semplicemente dirlo, non firmare, amici come prima e si va avanti con qualcuno altro


Ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici? Ci sono milioni di milanisti in tutto il mondo che hanno capito l'andazzo, e poi ci sono quelli che fanno finta di non capire. Se Paolo Maldini se ne va é la fine della credibilitá di una proprietá che, essendo un fondo speculativo, ha il peccato originale di volere appunto lucrare sull' AC Milan e sul business dello stadio o fare magheggi finanziari che é meglio non sapere. Maldini dice solo "datemi un budget per fare il mercato e lasciatemelo gestire", invece questi vogliono discutere di ogni singola manovra piccola a piacere, anche il rinnovo di quello sfigato del Messia stava per saltare per lungaggini burocratiche interne. Se Maldini con 50 milioni a disposizione vuole comprare Tizio e Caio, senza sforare, perché dovrebbe sottostare all'approvazione di qualcun altro?


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2022)

Vicenda penosa e imbarazzante come ormai si era capito da settimane. All'ultimo secondo. Altro che "è tutto fatto" "non serve l'annuncio" "la foto con gerry" e altre boiate varie. Almeno adesso lo avete capito che non funziona così in ambito professionale e soprattutto a questi livelli?


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

*Secondo la gazzetta, dopo le ore 11, Maldini e Massara hanno ricevuto via mail il contratto definitivo. 
Si attende la decisione dei dirigenti.*


----------



## Didaco (30 Giugno 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di quello che dici? Ci sono milioni di milanisti in tutto il mondo che hanno capito l'andazzo, e poi ci sono quelli che fanno finta di non capire. Se Paolo Maldini se ne va é la fine della credibilitá di una proprietá che, essendo un fondo speculativo, ha il peccato originale di volere appunto lucrare sull' AC Milan e sul business dello stadio o fare magheggi finanziari che é meglio non sapere. Maldini dice solo "datemi un budget per fare il mercato e lasciatemelo gestire", invece questi vogliono discutere di ogni singola manovra piccola a piacere, anche il rinnovo di quello sfigato del Messia stava per saltare per lungaggini burocratiche interne. Se Maldini con 50 milioni a disposizione vuole comprare Tizio e Caio, senza sforare, perché dovrebbe sottostare all'approvazione di qualcun altro?



Se Paolo va via, viene giù tutto, da Pioli a tutti i giocatori presi da MM.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Se Paolo va via, viene giù tutto, da Pioli a tutti i giocatori presi da MM.


Se resta con una strategia societaria da pezzenti non è meglio.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

La cosa più assurda sapete qual è? Che se oggi scende un alieno da Marte, e vede questa situazione, pensa che si tratti di una squadra di bassa classifica o dilettante. Invece il Milan è Campione d'Italia.

La squadra Campione d'Italia sta vivendo tutto questo. E probabilmente ancora molti non afferrano la gravità di tutto questo.


----------



## Milo (30 Giugno 2022)

Ragazzi se vanno via oltre al mercato in fumo, il disastro saranno tutti i rinnovi!
Non oso pensarci!!
Spero che se arrivasse l’esito negativo immediatamente si corra tutti a casa Milan


----------



## UDG (30 Giugno 2022)

Se non rinnova dite addio al AC MILAN


----------



## Ambrole (30 Giugno 2022)

Se Maldini non è in sintonia con la proprietà è meglio che vada. Remare tutti nella stessa direzione è più importante di chi sta ai remi.
Se a Maldini va bene la proposta, lo dica e si inizi a lavorare, altrimenti grazie di tutto e tanti saluti. Il Milan sopravviverà anche senza maldini


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se vanno via oltre al mercato in fumo, il disastro saranno tutti i rinnovi!
> Non oso pensarci!!
> Spero che se arrivasse l’esito negativo immediatamente si corra tutti a casa Milan


ma su quello il disastro è abbastanza annunciato per alcuni (Leao)


----------



## darden (30 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se resta con una strategia societaria da pezzenti non è meglio.


Non è entrato con i Cinesi e non è entrato con Berlusconi, se Paolo firma per me è sinonimo di garanzie, che siano nel breve o nel medio termine non lo sò (sono convinto che problemi nel breve li avremo con qualsiasi DS visto il cambio societario).


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Giugno 2022)

Se non restano pretendo di sapere,ma per bocca loro,cosa c'era scritto nel contratto e cosa non gli è andato giù.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazzetta, dopo le ore 11, Maldini e Massara hanno ricevuto via mail il contratto definitivo.
> Si attende la decisione dei dirigenti.*



Speriamo sia PEC.


----------



## livestrong (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma è proprio partendo da codesti presupposti che di giunge a questa agiografia di Maldini.
> Io odio proprio certe cose e di principio, sarà per questo.
> 
> Il clima di Milanello va bene, magari Maldini ha un ruolo cruciale.
> ...


Secondo me non è in atto alcuna santificazione di Maldini, che specialmente su questo forum non è mai stato risparmiato dalle critiche, anzi. Semplicemente, se ci si rende conto di esser in mano a una proprietà che vuole sfruttare la passione dei tifosi per arricchirsi (perché di questo si parla), l'unica ancora di salvezza rimane Maldini. Beninteso, io ho chiaro da anni che a Elliott non interessa nulla della storia del club che si è trovato per le mani con un'eccellente operazione di speculazione finanziaria, ma credo che le cose vadano chiamate col proprio nome. Smettiamo di parlare di Maldini, che come dici giustamente tu ha fatto delle cappelle pure lui e di certo non è un santo. Parliamo della proprietà di rabbini, spesso da molti (non solo qui, pure sui social) difesa in nome di non si sa bene quale ideale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
> Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
> Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.
> 
> ...



*Gazzetta conferma: Qualche minuto dopo le 11 Maldini e Massa avrebbero ricevuto via mail il contratto pronto per essere firmato. Non una bozza. Il contratto definitivo, l'accordo finale proposto dalla proprietà. Al momento non filtra ancora uno scenario netto nel bene o nel male, a parte il solito cauto ottimismo.*


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

Sky: Maldini e Massara al lavoro anche oggi. Vedremo se le firme arriveranno oggi o se si andrà ad oltranza. Non è una questione di soldi ma di deleghe e poteri


----------



## jacky (30 Giugno 2022)

Questo continuo legame tra i due è sconcertante. Mai vista una roba del genere ad alti livelli. Un intreccio che non ha parole


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Maldini e Massara al lavoro anche oggi. Vedremo se le firme arriveranno oggi o se si andrà ad oltranza. Non è una questione di soldi ma di deleghe e poteri


in ogni caso domani non si potranno presentare a lavoro, sennò arriva la finanza


----------



## Milo (30 Giugno 2022)

Non fosse di soldi ma possibilità di muoversi fa capire quanto ci tengono, tanti mangiasoldi avrebbero rinnovato a fregato sa avevamo meno mezzi a disposizione


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta conferma: Qualche minuto dopo le 11 Maldini e Massa avrebbero ricevuto via mail il contratto pronto per essere firmato. Non una bozza. Il contratto definitivo, l'accordo finale proposto dalla proprietà. Al momento non filtra ancora uno scenario netto nel bene o nel male, a parte il solito cauto ottimismo.*


Questi hanno le cimici negli uffici di Casa Milan che sanno tutto quello che accade dentro.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Maldini e Massara al lavoro anche oggi. Vedremo se le firme arriveranno oggi o se si andrà ad oltranza. Non è una questione di soldi ma di deleghe e poteri


Ma se andranno ad oltranza, praticamente resteremo con un clamoroso vuoto di "potere" nella fase di calciomercato più importante dell'anno?

Da 0 a 10, siamo in una situazione da voto -2


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Giugno 2022)

Maldini a fine maggio dice che non è stato contattato, insieme a Massara, per il rinnovo, e questo lo trova "irrispettoso". Gli interlocutori allora, per dimostrargli rispetto, lo portano all'ultimo giorno utile, addirittura senza nemmeno parlarsi (secondo la fonte del Corriere qui letta ieri), trattando solo tra i rispettivi legali per email.
Qualsiasi cosa accada, sono e saranno sempre separati in casa. Mi sembra un nido di vipere ormai purtroppo.


----------



## Diavolo86 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Maldini e Massara al lavoro anche oggi. Vedremo se le firme arriveranno oggi o se si andrà ad oltranza. Non è una questione di soldi ma di deleghe e poteri


Che vadano al lavoro anche oggi mi pare del tutto normale...
Quello che non è normale è tutto il resto.
Ormai spero solo che questa buffonata finisca oggi, in un senso o nell'altro, senza andare ad oltranza.


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Questo continuo legame tra i due è sconcertante. Mai vista una roba del genere ad alti livelli. Un intreccio che non ha parole


Bisogna questionare anche sui rapporti personali?


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2022)

Io comunque rimango ottimista.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Giugno 2022)

AC Milan esiste dal 1899 c'era prima di Maldini e ci sarà anche dopo...detto questo la logica direbbe di continuare sulla linea tracciata ma il calcio è sempre stato pieno di ribaltoni anche piu clamorosi e non è mai morto nessuno; se poi questa vicenda serve anche a dimostrare la gestione dilettantistica della proprietà , la chiara volontà di avere come priorità la parte economica e non quella sportiva beh sono d'accordissimo e al contrario di molti che ora saltano sul carro dei contestatori l'ho scritto ennemila volte in tempi però non sospetti


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Riguardo Maldini, io lo adoro, sinceramente, odio pero che venga osannato ciecamente come odio che venga osannato chiunque. Razionalmente credo che sia un giovane dirigente che debba fare il suo percorso di crescita graduale, al pari di un Kalulu o Leao in campo, perchè se da un lato abbiamo fatto ottime operazioni che ci invidiano tutti abbiamo anche sbagliato tante cose, qualche acquisto e numerosi rinnovi.


finalmente su questo argomento, che abbiamo discusso molto e in 1000 sfaccettature, ti vedo più pragmatico e meno "innamorato".
anche io odio le difese o gli attacchi a prescindere e questo è il tema più scottante, almeno attualmente.
non puoi mai dire quello che hai detto tu, adesso sono problemi tuoi


----------



## Igniorante (30 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Questo continuo legame tra i due è sconcertante. Mai vista una roba del genere ad alti livelli. Un intreccio che non ha parole



La cosa dovrebbe essere un problema?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Cm.com, i legali di Maldini hanno ricevuto via mail la bozza di contratto con l'ultima modifica degli avvocati di Cardinale.
> Maldini la sta valutando proprio in queste ore. Si attende che sia giorno a New York per la risposta, quando ci sarà una nuova telefonata.
> Maldini è insoddisfatto del risultato ottenuto, ma dovrebbe firmare.
> 
> ...


Tranquilli calma, c'è tempo fino al 31 agosto


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto quando ho scritto qualche settimana fa, siamo il Milan ed è impensabile che si faccia ogni 3 ore un comunicato stampa per smentire quella e questa notizia.
> Ovviamente il tutto nasce dal fatto che da casa Milan non esce neanche uno spiffero e quindi il 99% delle cose che leggete ( incluse quelle su Paolo e Massara ) sono riempitivi dei giornalisti che giustamente fanno il loro lavoro.
> Ma quando scrivi un articolo o giri un video ( io lo so benissimo ) senza cose concrete rischi di portare sulla strada sbagliata anche le persone che ti seguono creando allarmismo dove in realtà non ce n'è.
> 
> ...


qui il problema è bello grosso....


----------

